# Swim bladder desease in my two balloon Mollies



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

My tank seems fine, there is no ammonia in it at all, and all of my other fish are doing well, but all of a sudden my two balloon mollies are on their sides swimming in circles at the top of the tank. I've done my homework and I'm 99% sure that it's swim bladder, but I don't know what to do?? Right now I have them in separated from the other fish in a small mesh breeding box and have been trying to feed them peas, but they're still just as sick as they were to begin with. What do I do?? And what can I do to prevent this from happening in the future? Thank you so much, and hopefully my balloon mollies will be alright


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

Now down to one Balloon Molly...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Laxative foods like frozen daphnia, green peas, high-fiber green flake, search for "espom salt bath" as some people try that.

Buy "normal" mollys. Fish with shortenedd torsos and bend spines are especially prone to "swim bladder". The fish either get air or decay gases in their digestive tract and it can be fatal if it doesn't resolve. 

Avoid balloon mollies, double-tailed golfish, "blood parrots" and fish that look like them. Buy a torpedo shaped fish.


----------

